
Continuous Delivery for Containerized Applications: Trials and Tribulations - dweomer
http://www.slideshare.net/opencredo/oreilly-2016-continuous-delivery-with-containers-the-trials-and-tribulations-by-daniel-bryant
======
dweomer
I (try to) do CD as part of my day job and found this slide-deck and video
helpful in that it is from a practitioner, Daniel Bryant, that is working with
Java applications. A key insight is that "container images become the build
pipeline 'single binary'"

Slideshare:
[http://www.slideshare.net/opencredo/oreilly-2016-continuous-...](http://www.slideshare.net/opencredo/oreilly-2016-continuous-
delivery-with-containers-the-trials-and-tribulations-by-daniel-bryant)

Youtube: [https://youtu.be/xfTAcNzV5EY](https://youtu.be/xfTAcNzV5EY)

